# DIY: Tie Rod Assembly (MK3)



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

*Replacing Worn Tie Rod Assembly on a MK3 Golf 2.0

Disclaimer: *
The author of this document shall not be held responsible for any damages to you or your vehicle resulting from following any step discussed in the document. This manual is created only for a pictorial guide and should be used as such!

Notes:
The first thing I want to mention is that I actually replaced the brake pads when I did this DIY, so when looking at the pics don't be confused when you see the rotors off the Hubs.
Also upon completion of this DIY I strongly recommend getting it aligned. You can get 'close' to a good alignment by matching the lengths of the removed rods and the news rods but you won't get it perfect. A machine alignment will improve fuel mileage, power and tire longevity.
So make sure you measure the rod from end to end after removing that way you are able to get it as close as possible when reinstalling the new one.

Step 1: Lift car and support with jacks. (Chock rear wheels for safety)

Step 2: Remove Wheel(s) and place them under the side skirts for added fall protection. 17mm

Step 3: Unbolt Tie rod end and remove it from Hub. I used a puller but you can use a hammer in all reality. 19mm
Note: if only your outer rod end is bad then go ahead and remove the rod end and call it a day. Otherwise the rest of this DIY is for the FULL assembly.








Step 4: Loosen the Inner rod end boot. I used a screw driver for the inside and a plier for the other. It won't come off yet but slide it down to reveal the inner rod end.








Step 5: Unscrew the Inner rod end. This step took me about 30 minutes to figure out. The inner end needs to be unscrewedbut getting a wrench in there was impossible. Luckily I've been playing a little Tomb Raider on Xbox360 and my 'puzzle' skills are getting better.
Basically you need to get in the car and steer until you line up the inner end is directly over the open slot. Obviously if you're by yourself it'll take a few times. once that's lined up it only takes an adjustable wrench or a 33mm hahha none of us have that likely.
















:::: At this point you have removed the entire assembly, go ahead and measure it from end to end. Write the length down to the closest measurement possible.
Note: If you bought new boots with your kit then skip steps 6-8
Step 6: Using a wrench and vice grip remove the Outer tie rod end. I held the bold and the end itself rather than the hex on the rod. It makes it less like that the rod will twist.
If you have a table vice that'll make the entire job easier.

Step 7: Remove the boot to use on new rod end.

Step 8: Slip the boot over the new rod assembly.

Step 9: Adjust the outer rod end until it is approximately the same length as the measurement you took earlier.

Step 10: Reinstall the rod assembly in reverse order. 

Step 11: Wen reattaching the boot make sure to line up the vetilation tube and hole in the boot (see pics)

















(I do have pictures and will be adding them tomorrow. I forgot to upload them tonight... I doubt anyone is replacing their tie rods at this time of night anyhow!)










_Modified by twicepardoned at 12:45 PM 7-5-2008_


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Cool, got one for the front wheel bearings on a mk3??
This is kind of suspension/steering/mk3 specific but I hate trying to look at the mk3 forum FAQ/DIY thread, it bogles my mind.
I have my Bentley but want to know if it can be done myself in my garage without a bearing/bushing press.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

Honestly I have no idea if it could. When I did my bearings I actually had gotten a good price on the whole hubs that I repleced the entire thing at once. (MK4 though)


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

Pics for clicks


----------



## jettawagonstress (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: DIY: Tie Rod Assembly (twicepardoned)*

I just had my tie rod repaired an now all of my power steering fluid is gone. If tie rod is put on poorly, could it effect my power steering???


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Tie Rod Assembly (twicepardoned)*

Nice writeup. I don't think it belongs in this forum, though.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

It does for one reason... that's because of the DIY FAQ.
I was not 100% sure if it applied to all 2.0s, VR6s MK3 or MK4. Since it's technical DIY I figured might as well put it here. The moderator agreed enough to add it as well.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Tie Rod Assembly (jettawagonstress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettawagonstress* »_I just had my tie rod repaired an now all of my power steering fluid is gone. If tie rod is put on poorly, could it effect my power steering???









It shouldn't unless they removed the entire assembly and somehow did not tighten the lines back on properly.
Do you see a fluid drip in between your front tires towards the back of the engine?


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Tie Rod Assembly (twicepardoned)*

Good write up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you don't have the tie rod splitter above, hit the STEERING KNUCKLE with a hammer, NOT the bottom of the tie rod if reusing, and pull up on the tie rod until it pops out.


----------



## jerrymic (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

Jay-Bee: I changed out my front wheel bearings without a press... pm me if you want to know how


----------



## jettawagonstress (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: DIY: Tie Rod Assembly (twicepardoned)*

yeah, it did drip toward the back of the engine. There was absolutly no power steering fluid left in the system. Now the guy who did the work sais it leaked out because my power steering is now faulty. That can't be right!


----------



## Jon D (May 9, 2001)

*Re: DIY: Tie Rod Assembly (twicepardoned)*

nice! doing one of these this weekend


----------



## allevil (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: DIY: Tie Rod Assembly (Jon D)*

My passenger side tie rod in the front has some play and at speed the car shakes. so i lifted it up and checked it out. i removed the boot and was moving the rod around and some chunks of metal come out. im assuming its a bushing or something that fits into the socket. i was wondering if i should replace the whole tie rod or if that is just a bushing or something i should replace. also is it something i can do myself or should i take it to a shop. im really trying to aviod paying for the labor and whatever else bs they try to come up with while im in there. i shoulda hit the crack head on the bike instead of dodging him and clipping the curb. who wears all black to ride a bike at 1am? doesnt make sense. haha


----------



## allevil (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: DIY: Tie Rod Assembly (Jon D)*

My passenger side tie rod in the front has some play and at speed the car shakes. so i lifted it up and checked it out. i removed the boot and was moving the rod around and some chunks of metal come out. im assuming its a bushing or something that fits into the socket. i was wondering if i should replace the whole tie rod or if that is just a bushing or something i should replace. also is it something i can do myself or should i take it to a shop. im really trying to aviod paying for the labor and whatever else bs they try to come up with while im in there. i shoulda hit the crack head on the bike instead of dodging him and clipping the curb. who wears all black to ride a bike at 1am? doesnt make sense. haha


----------



## Dubitch (May 26, 2009)

question about the ty rods. 
This thread helps a lot, but did I skip over if the rods are internally or externally threaded? I need to know which ones to order and it gives me both options. I plan on pulling my car apart this weekend and want to order the parts in advance. 
thanks.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

Wow so weird that I stumbled on this since I wrote this like 3 years ago... crazy.

Anyway, the write up is for both the inner and outer. 

If your problem is only the outer tie rod then it's way easier.
I did make a note on "Step three" which addresses this.


----------



## welderdood (Feb 8, 2007)

There are two different tie rod end styles for these cars, how do you tell which one to purchase without putting the car up on the lift and removing them. Does the vin tell you anything ?

Thanks,

B.


----------



## builtvw (Sep 20, 2009)

welderdood said:


> There are two different tie rod end styles for these cars, how do you tell which one to purchase without putting the car up on the lift and removing them. Does the vin tell you anything ?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> B.


i would assume ones for a vr and ones for a 2.0 or early (obd) model to later (obd2) model. althought both shold work either way


----------



## VW_MK3_270 (Feb 2, 2012)

opcorn:
Sub. Scribed.


----------



## cvdeaner (Aug 25, 2012)

*maybe a little late....*



welderdood said:


> There are two different tie rod end styles for these cars, how do you tell which one to purchase without putting the car up on the lift and removing them. Does the vin tell you anything ?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> B.


This might be a little late, but it's good info for any1 checking out this DIY in the future. 

There are two different power steering racks available for the mk3 jetta/golf: TRW and ZF. The ZF style rack has a 'Waffle' looking housing (visible raised grid), the TRW type rack has a 'smooth' housing. Just get a flashlight and take a peek under the hood at the rear of the engine compartment (it's visible with my 1.9L) OR take a peek from underneath if you need to. If it looks waffe-ly it's a ZF, if it's smooth it's a TRW. Then specify which type of rack you have on your car when ordering parts.

Edit: There are right and left tie rod ends as well (they aren't the same part) in case that is maybe what you are referring to.


----------

